# my humble tank



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

before










now,after crazy two months










pogostemon stellata
java ( moss, fern )
bacopa caroliniana
limnophila aromatica --still hidding
anubias (nana petite[green, gold, marble] lanceo...)
crypt ( Brown , green , parva )
red lotus
hygrophila (polysperma ceylon, sunset still hidding)
ludwigia ( wellichi, brevipes maybe)
pygmy chain sword
riccia
pellia new comer
ammania gracellis
blxya japonica
frogbits,duckweeds
and some other i dont know name

2T5 54w ( 10000K & 4100K) for 9hrs and 2T5 54w ( 10000K & 4100K ) 2hrs in between first 9hrs
PMDD
75G
red laterite and screened sand from lake Ontario free lol
Rose root wood
CO2-diy pressurize 1bps ,on and off half hr before & after and diy yeast 24/7
no heater , 20C- 23C
rena X something lol w/ diy spraybar


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

wow! that came out sweet! 

whats your set up?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

at left side, then










pearling at light time


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I had the chance to see the tank before the big trim it was magnificent and even after the trim still making me enviest


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

xriddler said:


> I had the chance to see the tank before the big trim it was magnificent and even after the trim still making me enviest


by chance only


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Riccia is struggling after one two punch algae treatment though I took it out before treatment . I knew it will recover well in no time. I do have this BBA on anubias from my 36G original set-up. Looks like BBA got the MARQUEZ punch will see then...

this was before the nuke..


----------

